# A valueable resource for the beginer, a comparison site



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have stumbled upon a site that gives specs about many guns on todays markets. they list 75 manufacturers and over 3500 individual handguns, along with the specs, defense rankings, msrp, and a metric butt ton of other info... and the best thing, it will let you make side by side comparisons of 4 different pistols at a time.... the site is free and no login needed..... i have been looking at it for a couple hours now, looks pretty good.... and no, i dont get anything for recommending it, just thought it would help some of us...

Genitron.com - The Handgun Information Resource - Home Page


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I checked it out............nice


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great site. Worth taking a look at if you have some spare time.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe ask to make this a "sticky"?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

what a great idea, if possible


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Maybe ask to make this a "sticky"?


Stuck!


----------



## daveditchdigger (Feb 19, 2012)

wish i saw this site 10 guns ago! Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

daveditchdigger said:


> wish i saw this site 10 guns ago! Thanks


imagine how easy the next 10 guns will be now....

and welcome from southern oregon


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The firearms comparison feature is a terrific resource. Thanks for the link.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

MLB said:


> The firearms comparison feature is a terrific resource. Thanks for the link.


i been having some fun with it myself.... and its my pleasure


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this last year and have used it for comparison shopping and for general education. One of the features I like the best is the "recoil" evaluation. I do wish they would take specific ammo into consideration (at least bullet weight). But I have found it does a good job in a relative sense when I go back and look at various guns I have owned. You don't have to worry about the meaning of the parameters, just look at the values for a few guns you have experience with and then you can feel better applying it to new guns. I have found it very useful in searching for a small CC gun. If you like math, you can click on "more details" and get the actual formulas used.


----------



## mamc24 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice +1


----------



## Geewow (Jun 22, 2012)

Well this is the year of the gun for me. Went to a range a couple of times and have ideas on what to purchase. IMHO a .22 handgun is a gd start so purchasing a used High Standard Supermatic trophy, wanted a good mid level plinker. Honestly I prefer shooting a .45 long barrel to a 9mm, so looking at .45. Ammo pricing is a factor tho. Have a chance at a Kimber Ultra conceal for a great price and will shoot it this weekend. The only experience I can compare it to tho is shooting a Springfield RO and a Glock .45. I preferred the RO but the Glock gives option of 9mm too which will work into the budget nicely. The Kimber has the shorter barrel so I'm concerned I may not be as accurate. 
Feedback is greatly appreciated especially if you've shot all 3


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting site......should be very helpful in the future...JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

wow-great tip


----------



## clickclackpow (Jun 30, 2012)

I have shot many handguns and I'm at a tough decision. I'm on a budget can't go above 400 dollars. Its between the kel-tec p11,pf9 or Taurus model 65 4inch .357, or charter arms bulldog .44spl. Thanks in advance for advise


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

Your link no longer works. Just thought I would give you a heads up.

HTTP Error 404.0 - Not Found
The resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.genitron.com/

This one should work.


----------



## jennifersmith (Dec 14, 2012)

Informative, Thanks!


----------

